
Ask HN: Anyone still hiring? Or has everyone implemented hiring freezes? - jrs235
I see and hear Amazon is hiring for warehouse workers. What other companies and positions are still needed, wanted, or being hired? Is tech and IT frozen?
======
cl42
Sort of related, but Amazon is hiring for 100,000 roles:
[https://blog.aboutamazon.com/operations/amazon-
opening-10000...](https://blog.aboutamazon.com/operations/amazon-
opening-100000-new-roles) I just read this; it blew my mind.

~~~
mtmail
related hacker news discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22597200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22597200)

